# Free Simple Blogger Templates



## Shah (Feb 21, 2012)

I want a simple 2-column blogger template for a blog which is based on tech gadgets. Below is the list of features i want.

2-Column
Ads-Ready
Simple Look
Should load faster


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't mind me: Let me google that for you


----------

